# pullin up my skirt



## gorillagrilla (Jul 5, 2008)

SO I was reading somewhere online (another site maybe) that after you "canoe" them and de-vein and de-seed them, Rinse them in water and then toss them in a bowl and cover them with Milk. Let them soak in the milk for a few hours and then rinse them under cold water again before stuffing them. 


does this work ? need to tame some up for some tender- toungs !

( qoute from JERMZ )


----------



## richtee (Jul 5, 2008)

<Wolf Whistle>!


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 5, 2008)

put your purse down alice, they aint that hot


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 5, 2008)

I know.......I know......


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 5, 2008)

Dont get me wrong , I likes em hot , but some around me do not
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  although I will admit the last batch was even a bit much for me! Oh , they got et , but it was all up to me !


----------



## desertlites (Jul 5, 2008)

hike your skirt sally and get down


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry, i dont know how to tame them down. 1 thing i have noticed is, if they are firm to start with they aint as hot, if they are soft they tend to be hotter, Freshness?


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 5, 2008)

I read somewhere that soaking in warm water also helps removes some of the heat.


----------



## richtee (Jul 5, 2008)

The "heat" is mainly contained in the seed support structures and the internal "ribs" as has been posted. And the active "heat" thing - capacsican or something..is mainly oil/fat solvent.

Water soaking will perhaps help psychologically, but not physiologically. A warm bacon fat or butter soak??


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it's kinda "hit or miss" on the heat......did some yesterday, and seemed like every other one was a tongue scorcher.  They still go really good with a cold beer or six tho.......heh


----------



## smokin for life (Jul 5, 2008)

All I can say is like Rich said, deseed and devien them and cook them. Personally I found that the longer you smoke them the milder they are. But that may have just been a mild bunch of peppers also. I bet that's why they call them "ATOMIC" is because they're suposse to be hot!! I always like finding that one that sucks the air out of ya !!


----------



## white cloud (Jul 5, 2008)

there is a variety of jalopeno that is not hot. I seen it in the burpee catalog. but you will most likey have to grow your own. You should just get used to em hot it don't take long and really they ain't that hot. You can and will build a tolerance to em. Now throw that purty dress in the wash and pull up your trousers LOL


----------



## abelman (Jul 5, 2008)

Can't help on this. I add kick to mine with some Thai Dragon pwder sometimes. Wrong direction for this thread.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 5, 2008)

You can try using fully matured Jalapenos (red), they are sweeter tasting. 
You can also grow your own Tam Jalapenos. 85 days. Capsicum annuum. Plant produces good yields of 3" long by 1" wide hot peppers. Peppers are mildly hot and turn from green to red when mature. Plant has green stems, green leaves, and white flowers. Perfect for salsa and pickling. A variety from the USA. Plant Height: 24" tall. Personally I grow the Chichimeca Jalapenos, which are larger and hotter.
The longer heat is used to cook/grill/smoke them, you will have some loss of the initial bite, regarless of the type of chile/pepper. I've just prepped some veggies for picking and realized that this is the only time I deviene chiles. Good luck.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jul 5, 2008)

Well , actually what I was thinking was.... crud.....hold on.....bra strap binding.... brb


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 5, 2008)

No doubt, the capsaicin is produced by glands at the juncture of the placenta and the pod wall and is poorly soluble in water and more soluble in fat, oils, and pure alcohol.

However, soaking in warm water has to do something to wash the oils away. 

If you don't believe me, then try this experiment. 

1. Take several hot peppers (your choice, but I'd start with something mild like jalapenos) and cut them the way you would to make ABTs. 
2. Soak them in warm water for an hour or more (use just enough to cover them for this experiement...maybe 2 cups worth).
3. Drink the water.


----------



## richtee (Jul 5, 2008)

Ahhhh HAHAHAH!


----------



## ddave (Jul 5, 2008)

Good info, richoso.  I wondered what the deal was with the red ones.  What's up with the yellow ones?  Are they somewhere between the red and green temp wise?

I'm with gorillagrilla.  I like 'em hot!  But my family doesn't.  (My friends haven't tried them yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )  Even my son who will wolf down a whole bag of Flamin' Hot Cheetos without blinking an eye thought my first batch was too hot.  Oh well, more for me.  But at some point, I guess I should make some that the rest of the guests can enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## desertlites (Jul 5, 2008)

a little home brew and thats my drink!beats the heck outta a bloody mary.


----------



## flash (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You''ll also find the longer you grill/smoke them, the less heat they will have.


----------



## jermz (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry I'm a bit late to see this thread but I'd like to know if it worked for you. 
I know it worked for the one's I did. I like em hot so it didn't bother me but the pansies that I was feeding at the time were all crying. so the next time I cooked them I remembered reading somewhere about the milk trick and tried it out. Everyone said that this batch was much better and more tame on the tongue!

I think it has something to do with the milk fat that breaks down the capacin (sp?) .... I don't know???

Tell us though if you tried it out and if it worked!


----------

